# (vb.net) getting current month as number



## bumclouds (Aug 27, 2005)

hi there,

I'm doing a project for school in vb.net and I need to get the current month as a number.

thankyou!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

A serial date or just a date minus the slashes?


----------



## bumclouds (Aug 27, 2005)

I want to return the integer "3" if it's march, "8" if its august, etc.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't do VB Net. What about the usual VBA functions; NOW is current time, MONTH(NOW) returns the month as a number?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Or you can do DatePart('m',Now()) etc. Should be the same if it is VB


----------

